# Driver Power Seat Twisting side to side not forward-backward



## lfod77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey folks, my kids 2016 Cruze with leather power drivers seat will not go forward and backwards. Makes an awful grinding/stripping noise in seat track next to console. I took the seat out today, cleaned things up, but cannot see how to remove the motor or cable that goes into the track. Guessing the cable is stripped. Anyone know how to take that motor out so you can get at the cable or at least get to the next step to see what is wrong? 
Suggestions?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

This is for a 14, but may help. if you need the other actuators too, let me know


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lfod77 said:


> Hey folks, my kids 2016 Cruze with leather power drivers seat will not go forward and backwards. Makes an awful grinding/stripping noise in seat track next to console. I took the seat out today, cleaned things up, but cannot see how to remove the motor or cable that goes into the track. Guessing the cable is stripped. Anyone know how to take that motor out so you can get at the cable or at least get to the next step to see what is wrong?
> Suggestions?
> View attachment 297140


I cannot answer your question at the moment and I know this is posted in the Gen II section, but want to know for sure if this is a 2016 Limited (Gen I) or a 2016 Premier (Gen II)?

EDIT: Where have you been for the last 4 years?


----------

